# BSNL GPRS speed??



## amitava82 (Feb 8, 2007)

can anyone tell me whats the average download speed of BSNL GPRS in bangalore (or in your place)? is it a EDGE GPRS? i heard in bangalore they are charging Rs.200 / month unlimited. is it worth going for it?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 8, 2007)

i am intrested to know the speed ... at chn..
Also other networks...
__________
i am intrested to know the speed ... at chn..
Also other networks...


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2007)

The speed of GPRS Class 10is about 40kbps, this is independent of the Carrier weather it's Airtel or BSNL


----------

